# My Gemini 12



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Building this using the hull from the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 and the second Power Core from the Moebius Jupiter 2 kit. The scale, based on the set blueprints, works out to be 1:40, so all of the interior will have to be scratch built. This will be a long build-up. The first 3 pictures shows the studio blueprint scaled to fit the Polar lights kit, the wall beam template and parts cut out from the template. 5 cut and 11 more to go!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1113.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1114.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11151.JPG

The next photos show the exterior modifications made to the PL kit with the Moebius Power core in place as well as the scratch made interior floor.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1116.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1119.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1117.JPG

The final photo is a screen cap from "No Place To Hide" that shows details on the wall to the right of the flight recorder and electronics wall that I had never noticed before. The cylinders seem to cover the entire wall which is back-lit like the walls behind the freezing tubes. This is the wall that has the Cabin pressure controls, door to the utility room and ladder to the lower deck in the Jupiter 2.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/PDVD_000.jpg


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kenlee said:


> Building this using the hull from the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 and the second Power Core from the Moebius Jupiter 2 kit. The scale, based on the set blueprints, works out to be 1:40, so all of the interior will have to be scratch built. This will be a long build-up. The first 3 pictures shows the studio blueprint scaled to fit the Polar lights kit, the wall beam template and parts cut out from the template. 5 cut and 11 more to go!
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1113.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1114.JPG
> ...


Those cyliders are only on one of the three panels of that section. The other two sections are the food containers, both the round ones and the cylidrical, that would be moved to the galley when the lower level was added. All three sections are back-lit!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

RSN said:


> Those cyliders are only on one of the three panels of that section. The other two sections are the food containers, both the round ones and the cylidrical, that would be moved to the galley when the lower level was added. All three sections are back-lit!


Cool, thanks for that. It will be a while before I get that far but I have added this to my reference library.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kenlee said:


> Cool, thanks for that. It will be a while before I get that far but I have added this to my reference library.


You got it! But that broom and dust pan may be a tough challenge at that scale!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Detail in that pic is fascinating to me. Note what seems to be oxygen tanks on the wall, with a mask and way way too short a hose to be useful for ANYTHING other than dealing with whatever crisis is going on right in that area!

The fire extinguishers could be for a couple of reasons. Either there was a scene using pyros about to be shot (as in the crash and everything goes boom and sparky and all) or they would be used for the usual 'decompression' effect.

Guess I need that new book to see what was planned, huh?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Detail in that pic is fascinating to me. Note what seems to be oxygen tanks on the wall, with a mask and way way too short a hose to be useful for ANYTHING other than dealing with whatever crisis is going on right in that area!
> 
> The fire extinguishers could be for a couple of reasons. Either there was a scene using pyros about to be shot (as in the crash and everything goes boom and sparky and all) or they would be used for the usual 'decompression' effect.
> 
> Guess I need that new book to see what was planned, huh?


The fire extinguishers were not set dressing, they were used to create all the smoke effects during the meteor storm!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> The fire extinguishers were not set dressing, they were used to create all the smoke effects during the meteor storm!


well, um, I think I implied that they weren't part of the set, but for use as either practical effects (the 'usual decompression' effect) or for fire safety (when they light the sparkers and burning bits that signal every blowout in the IA universe)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve H said:


> well, um, I think I implied that they weren't part of the set, but for use as either practical effects (the 'usual decompression' effect) or for fire safety (when they light the sparkers and burning bits that signal every blowout in the IA universe)


Aaaaaaaaaand, I was agreeing with you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand, I was agreeing with you!:thumbsup:


So THERE! 

I dig. 

Think how different everything in the IA universe would be if they had invented circuit breakers...


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Very Cool


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Update! Wall beams made and in place. I solved the problem of the wider than 1/8 section viewport by spreading the difference between the rest of the beams. All of the beams are separated by the same amount except for the viewport beams. I have also left the two rear beams and center floor circle loose, until I decide on the access for the power core batteries.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1134.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1133.JPG


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kenlee said:


> Update! Wall beams made and in place. I solved the problem of the wider than 1/8 section viewport by spreading the difference between the rest of the beams. All of the beams are separated by the same amount except for the viewport beams. I have also left the two rear beams and center floor circle loose, until I decide on the access for the power core batteries.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1134.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1133.JPG



That is how I handled the difference in the oversized viewport bay. Looking at yours, I may just go back and redo my Polar Lights interior and "tweek" it a bit!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

On mine the spacing of the beams worked out to exactly 5cm at the edge of the floor lip. I lucked out on this spacing, I had marked the entire floor in 1/8 sections, lined up where the viewport beams would go and marked what I thought would be the proper spacing for the rest. Measuring it, my first attempt was dead on, no calculations needed this time.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Kenlee..AMAZING WORK MY FRIEND:thumbsup:

The Gemini 12 profile is better than the Jupiter 2(IMHO), AND MORE BELIEVEABLE!

My favorite version of the ship. 

Great job! I am going to do the same thing myself!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great work. How will you "shrink" the lower saucer section to match the Gemini 12 profile?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Great work. How will you "shrink" the lower saucer section to match the Gemini 12 profile?


Actually, after comparing a screen cap from "No Place to Hide" to the PL Jupiter 2 the variance is not enough for me to worry about.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/PDVD_004.jpg

The larger size power core takes up a part of the difference so I just plan to leave it as is, I am going for "close enough" on this one. In my minds eye this is the ship I always wanted as a kid when watching the LIS re-runs every afternoon in the early to mid 70's. (the Moebius version is the ultimate realization of this childhood dream) I may one day revisit this since I still have another PL Jupiter 2 stashed away, the lower hull would be easy enough to re-create using sheet plastic. 
I am considering making the hatch removable (should be easy enough) on this so I can create a crashsite diorama. Of course this would be minus the chariot since I don't want to tackle a 1/40 scale scratchbuild of that, re-creating the interior of the ship in that scale will be difficult enough.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

So far, so good! I only wish I had a clear idea of what the "elevator wall" would've looked like.
I think the "ladder & door" wall can easily be created using a salvaged freezing tube wall and parts modified from the lower deck "galley wall". 
Um, come to think of it, does anyone out there have a "spare" PL J-II freezing tube wall? :dude:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I used clear pill blisters. I think I used Sudafed. I trimmed them out and glued railroad balast in them to simulate the food!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Seaview said:


> So far, so good! I only wish I had a clear idea of what the "elevator wall" would've looked like.
> I think the "ladder & door" wall can easily be created using a salvaged freezing tube wall and parts modified from the lower deck "galley wall".
> Um, come to think of it, does anyone out there have a "spare" PL J-II freezing tube wall? :dude:


PM me with your address and I will gladly send you one since I am not going to use the ones in my kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Actually, after comparing a screen cap from "No Place to Hide" to the PL Jupiter 2 the variance is not enough for me to worry about.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/PDVD_004.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh! I get it. I'm not up on this stuff. BTW: great way to composite the two side-by-sides! That took some time and effort! 

Off-topic: :beatdeadhorse:
You know, even as a young kid, I wondered where the "lip" of the J2 came from when it was in the crash-landed position, half buried. And how come it wasn't there when in flight? That would be cool to show in a dio. You know, the notch around the middle of the ship a few inches from the ground? I love goofy Irwin Allen weirdnesses!! (And why wasn't the fusion core crushed beyond repair?) Hee, hee! :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Oh! I get it. I'm not up on this stuff. BTW: great way to composite the two side-by-sides! That took some time and effort!
> 
> Off-topic: :beatdeadhorse:
> You know, even as a young kid, I wondered where the "lip" of the J2 came from when it was in the crash-landed position, half buried. And how come it wasn't there when in flight? That would be cool to show in a dio. You know, the notch around the middle of the ship a few inches from the ground? I love goofy Irwin Allen weirdnesses!! (And why wasn't the fusion core crushed beyond repair?) Hee, hee! :wave:


The lip was there to hide the wheels on the set sections. It could be taken apart and rolled away in sections to allow easier filming inside. The only time they did a good job of hiding it was near the start of the second season when they a lot of dirt pushed up against it. In the third season they put rocks on either side of the ramp to hide them a bit.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Details of the viewport console. Cross section is taken directly from the studio set blueprints, the only change was to make it wider due to the wider than 1/8 section viewport. The marking on the recessed floor section illustrates how much wider than 1/8 section the viewport area is.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1143.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1144.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

EXCELLENT WORK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Have the ceiling ring roughed in and the B 205 consoles made. Will start on the freezing tube walls next after painting what is already done.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1148.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1147.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1154.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1167.JPG


and a look through the viewport with the top on. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1168.JPG


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Great Craftsmanship, well done!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely superb.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's a hell of a piece of work! Just fantastic so far and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> That's a hell of a piece of work! Just fantastic so far and I can't wait to see more.


Thanks, this is the ship I always wanted as a kid watching the re-runs every afternoon after school. The Moebius offering is great and a near perfect representation of the Jupiter 2 but I always wanted this version as well. 
I also added a couple of more pics to the above post, did more work on the ceiling ring.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ken, you are very lucky to have those studio blueprints to work off of; I can't begin to tell you just how inspiring all this is! 
The Gemini XII always seemed to be so, well, "functional".


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Have the ceiling ring roughed in and the B 205 consoles made. Will start on the freezing tube walls next after painting what is already done.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1148.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1147.JPG
> ...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Another update, got the freezing tube walls made, still need to paint and add details. 2 more similar walls will have to be made, 1 for the consumables wall and the electronics/ flight recorder wall. Looking at the sets and blueprints all of these walls seem to be made using the same framing and basic shapes. Will probably tackle the astrogator this weekend and do the basic interior painting while I wait for the new Lost In Space book to arrive.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1172.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1175.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1176.JPG

and a view inside

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1178.JPG


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kenlee said:


> Another update, got the freezing tube walls made, still need to paint and add details. 2 more similar walls will have to be made, 1 for the consumables wall and the electronics/ flight recorder wall. Looking at the sets and blueprints all of these walls seem to be made using the same framing and basic shapes. Will probably tackle the astrogator this weekend and do the basic interior painting while I wait for the new Lost In Space book to arrive.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1172.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1175.JPG
> ...


 
AMAZING WORK SIR!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Really enjoying watching your build, could you post some photos or prints of the interior layout drawing of the J-12, I have seen a small sample of photos from the original set, but no complete look at the original layout.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Really enjoying watching your build, could you post some photos or prints of the interior layout drawing of the J-12, I have seen a small sample of photos from the original set, but no complete look at the original layout.


Here are the main plans I am working from. I had to compromise with the interior layout to get everything to fit since the set plans has the viewport occupying a 45 degree segment of the set while on the filming model the viewport is wider than a 45 degree segment. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/SmallGemini12upperdeck.jpg

Since this plan does not show anything being in the segment directly opposite the view port, it is just labeled "engine area" what goes on this wall is open to interpretation. I am thinking of having a flat wall with a door on one side like was used on the first season set and a bank of flashing lights similar to the ones used on one wall of the flying sub set with some control panels added below the light panel.
Below is the plan sheet that I used to make the wall segment/ceiling beam template and the viewport console cross section template.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/SmallCrossSections.jpg


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I seem to recall the set plans indicated a hole in the engine compartment made from an asteroid impact....


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

charonjr said:


> I seem to recall the set plans indicated a hole in the engine compartment made from an asteroid impact....


I remember that too...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This variation would look amazing but perhaps better suited to the little PL kit.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

charonjr said:


> I seem to recall the set plans indicated a hole in the engine compartment made from an asteroid impact....


I think it was supposed to be an internal explosion, the plans I remember show the exterior hull in the "engine area" with a large hole with the hull sections bent outward. I don't plan on replicating this damage on my model.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Done some more on this, I cut out the ceiling beams so that I can have access to the electronics compartment under the floor. I added ceiling panels to the beam assembly and it can be easily snapped in and out. The center recessed floor will lift out so that batteries can be accessed. I also started the astrogator and opened up the hatch.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_11801.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1182.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1184.JPG


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm totally blown away.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome Work Sir!!!love This Thread!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gobsmacking work sir:thumbsup:....might have to re-work my J2 diorama now!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A most amazing & ambitious project, sir. I salute you! Your obsession with this exceeds mine with the Viper, I believe!

Danger! DANGER! I was not included in the original pilot!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Haven't done much with this, messed my back up last week and just now got to where I could work on this again. Got the ribs cut and placed on the astrogator pedestal. I made an alignment guide to make sure they were straight and equidistant. I will also use this guide for the top section of the astrogator.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1185.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1187.JPG


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kenlee said:


> Haven't done much with this, messed my back up last week and just now got to where I could work on this again. Got the ribs cut and placed on the astrogator pedestal. I made an alignment guide to make sure they were straight and equidistant. I will also use this guide for the top section of the astrogator.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1185.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1187.JPG


*EXCELLENT!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> *EXCELLENT!*


Totally non-heinous! The attention to detail is MOST impressive.:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Astrogator getting close to being finished. Still have some rough edges to smooth out and make the parts that go under the dome.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1200.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1202.JPG


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love it. You are doing fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Haven't accomplished much with this in the last week, have spent some time going through the "Lost In Space: No Place to Hide" book from ARA press. I did finish the astrogator (took me 3 tries to get the little ship under the dome right) and have added the magnets to hold the hull halves together.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1203.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1204.JPG


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

After thinking about this for over a week, I couldn't stand it. The Jupiter 2 lower hull just wasn't working for me visually, so out comes the saw. I removed the lower section of the lower hull and about 1/8 inch of the bottom of the upper section of the lower hull. I will add radial ribs and .040 sheet plastic to replace the lower section to make it more closely match the Gemini 12 lower hull profile.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1234.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1235.JPG


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow - you are dedicated to accuracy! I've been following yours and Starseeker's build and cannot tell you how impressed I am. I have a stash of the old Polar Lights kits and hope to eventually do something similar with one of them. Not sure if I have the dedication you have to modify the lower hull. Thanks for all the pics and please keep us posted!

Phil


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Sonett said:


> Wow - you are dedicated to accuracy! I've been following yours and Starseeker's build and cannot tell you how impressed I am. I have a stash of the old Polar Lights kits and hope to eventually do something similar with one of them. Not sure if I have the dedication you have to modify the lower hull. Thanks for all the pics and please keep us posted!
> 
> Phil


Actually modifying the lower hull is easier than it looks, especially in this instance. I just used a circle cutter to cut the center of the hull out, the underside of the already installed floor is the perfect place to mount the ribs for the new section to be built onto. The recessed section in the center of the floor is the same diameter of the power core that I am using so that makes it easy to work out the size and shape of the ribs.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> After thinking about this for over a week, I couldn't stand it. The Jupiter 2 lower hull just wasn't working for me visually, so out comes the saw. I removed the lower section of the lower hull and about 1/8 inch of the bottom of the upper section of the lower hull. I will add radial ribs and .040 sheet plastic to replace the lower section to make it more closely match the Gemini 12 lower hull profile.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1234.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1235.JPG


Truly fantastic work on modifying the lower hull to proper profile for the G-XII. That is certainly going to be one accurate and incredibly _beautiful_ replica of my favorite version of the Robinsons craft. I can't wait to see the finished product. Is she going to be silver, matt grey or buff colored (as alluded to in Lost in Space Designs: No Place to Hide)?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ken ,you are freaking* AWESOME*


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

beatlepaul said:


> Ken ,you are freaking* AWESOME*


Not really, I am an amateur compared to your work and others I have seen here. I build mainly to keep from going insane, I don't strive for perfection, just to mainly please myself. I like sharing my work here in hopes that someone will be able to use or even expand on ideas I come up with.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Lower hull modification in place, still have to clean up the edge where it joins the original kit part. Also, rather than making multiple radial beams attached to the underside of the interior floor I used a pair of concentric strips to act as support for the hull. Worked just as good and cut way down on build time. The hull was made from two pieces of .040 styrene cut to fit. I would rather have used a single piece which would have given me only one radial seam instead of two but it was easier (for me) to cut two pieces and fit them together. 
After doing these modifications it is apparent that there was very little space inside the ship for storage, especially under the floor, so you have to wonder, where did they put all that stuff.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1236.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1244.JPG


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

oshkosh619 said:


> Truly fantastic work on modifying the lower hull to proper profile for the G-XII. That is certainly going to be one accurate and incredibly _beautiful_ replica of my favorite version of the Robinsons craft. I can't wait to see the finished product. Is she going to be silver, matt grey or buff colored (as alluded to in Lost in Space Designs: No Place to Hide)?


I am going to go with the buff color, I think I can live with that. I also plan to include the seam lines/pinstripe details evident on the full size set. I think it will make a more interesting model.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Brilliant work modifying the hull. I was wondering how to do that.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fernando Mureb : Great job Kenlee. The mini j2 into the dome has a perfect shape.

I moved my reply here to keep from hijacking the other thread.
Thanks,it was fairly easy to do I just laminated two 15mm squares of .060 styrene plastic, drilled a hole in the center and mounted on my dremmel tool mandrel bit. I used the lowest speed and carved it to shape, it is 1cm in diameter, the power core is the same diameter as the mandrel.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1204.JPG


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Haven't accomplished much on this recently, suffering from "modelers block" hope to get back into it this weekend. 
Did some detailing on the electronics/atomic clock wall.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1245.JPG

Added the rim to the edge of the upper hull to fill in the gap between the upper and lower hulls that is one of the problems with the Polar Lights kit. I used .060 square strip around the edge and sanded it to shape against the upper and lower hulls, it will leave a tiny gap on the lower hull since I am leaving the upper hull removable, but far better than the double lip that the original kit parts had. The upper hull is ready for primer. I have made the hatch removable so it can be displayed either in flight or in a crashsite diorama that I plan to make.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1247.JPG


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Kenlee, That's an amazing build so far, you're truly obsessed! One small detail about the viewport I've noticed, the window supports on the original filming model seem to curve outward to follow the contour of the hull.

It's something that caught my eye and definitely a detail I would include if I ever get around to doing a G XII. Or maybe I'll just continue to enjoy following your progress!

Check out the screen cap and see what you think...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

EXCELLENT WORK MY FRIEND..EXCELLENT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chuck Eds said:


> Kenlee, That's an amazing build so far, you're truly obsessed! One small detail about the viewport I've noticed, the window supports on the original filming model seem to curve outward to follow the contour of the hull.
> 
> It's something that caught my eye and definitely a detail I would include if I ever get around to doing a G XII. Or maybe I'll just continue to enjoy following your progress!
> 
> Check out the screen cap and see what you think...


That is one of the compromises that I am living with, I don't have a way to produce the compound curved window so I am using the window design from the full size set. I may one day correct it since the upper hull will be detachable, secured to the lower hull by magnets.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It's hard to tell if the actual windows are curved, but the outer edges of the vertical supports definitely are. It's a subtle detail, and one of many that differ between the miniature & full-size set (with its flat conical sides!). 

Keep up the great work whatever you ultimately do!:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Upper hull painted, also painted lower hull but it still needs touching up.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1252.JPG


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> It's hard to tell if the actual windows are curved,


Based on THAT PICTURE, it looks like they are- the reflection off the windows seems to indicate it IMO. But the fact that it's debatable seems to me to say that either way it's not a huge consideration on this build, Ken's will look entirely authentic no matter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Based on THAT PICTURE, it looks like they are- the reflection off the windows seems to indicate it IMO. But the fact that it's debatable seems to me to say that either way it's not a huge consideration on this build, Ken's will look entirely authentic no matter.:thumbsup:


It's all subjective, whatever he's happy with. Either way I'm looking forward to his finished build!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Either way I'm looking forward to his finished build!


Me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck Eds said:


> It's hard to tell if the actual windows are curved, but the outer edges of the vertical supports definitely are. It's a subtle detail, and one of many that differ between the miniature & full-size set (with its flat conical sides!).
> 
> Keep up the great work whatever you ultimately do!:thumbsup:


I think the windows look flat and the supports are curved. But, yeah, I agree with the others--not an important detail--in fact, one that could be "improved upon," IMHO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

kenlee said:


> Upper hull painted, also painted lower hull but it still needs touching up.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1252.JPG


 
Excellent shade of buff! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Seaview said:


> Excellent shade of buff! :thumbsup:


What was the hull color of the G12 special effects model?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> What was the hull color of the G12 special effects model?


According to the recent "Lost In Space Design: No Place To Hide" book it is. This seems to be accurate because color pictures of the spfx miniature and full size pilot set show it. The color I used turned out a bit rich and needs toning down. A 50/50 mix of Testors Modern Desert Sand and Camouflage Gray seems about right.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> According to the recent "Lost In Space Design: No Place To Hide" book it is. This seems to be accurate because color pictures of the spfx miniature and full size pilot set show it. The color I used turned out a bit rich and needs toning down. A 50/50 mix of Testors Modern Desert Sand and Camouflage Gray seems about right.


Thanks for the info, kenlee! I had always figured the spfx miniature to have also been silver as the later models.:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A little update on this, I found a source for plastic tubes to make the suspended animation tubes. I am using plastic test tubes that I found on amazon. I didn't notice how much they tapered (1/16 of an inch over 6 inches) until after I chopped up one tube so I am using the top segment of six tubes to make them all uniform. I hope to get more done on this this week and hopefully I will finish it soon.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

The taper isn't enough to notice so you done good! I've been making landing gear for my four foot J-2 and have put my G-12 on hold. If anyone is interested in my Polar Lights conversion:
http://martl.tripod.com/Gemini12/G12.html


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome back! I love this project!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

B-9 said:


> The taper isn't enough to notice so you done good! I've been making landing gear for my four foot J-2 and have put my G-12 on hold. If anyone is interested in my Polar Lights conversion:
> http://martl.tripod.com/Gemini12/G12.html


Very cool, you put far more work in the exterior of yours. Of course I cheated by using the leftover fusion core from the Moebius kit.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Very cool, you put far more work in the exterior of yours. Of course I cheated by using the leftover fusion core from the Moebius kit.


The Moebius core is only slightly larger than the one I made, which was a total guess just by looking at some TV screen captures. With the fins the Moebius core looked too big, so without them the diameter is just about right. I guess I just wanted to see if I could make one.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Started applying custom made decals on consoles:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1479.JPG

And freezing tubes ready for paint:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1480.JPG


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kenlee, that looks great! Once I'm done with my four footer I'll have to go back to my G-12.
Also thank you for calling them what they are - freezing tubes. For some reason no one gets that right. I hear freezy tubes, freezer tubes, stasis tubes, cryo tubes, and a few other things that are wrong. How many times have we all seen this show! Ha ha!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I wonder if the irwin had kept the Gemini deisgn, woud it have ever got back into space ?
Giligans island in space would have been a slow series, i was so glad when they got back into space and I could see the whole saucer again. Lower hull loooks like a nightmare for cutting, filling and then the core. great job.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

woof359 said:


> I wonder if the irwin had kept the Gemini deisgn, woud it have ever got back into space ?
> Giligans island in space would have been a slow series, i was so glad when they got back into space and I could see the whole saucer again. Lower hull loooks like a nightmare for cutting, filling and then the core. great job.


I think the answer is that the Gemini XII would not have returned to space, as the intent was for the Robinsons to travel on the planet's surface with the chariot. Would it have lasted as a series? Maybe, providing the writers could come through with enough ideas. It would have been hard to camp things up without Smith, and the robot. Who would grow into the buffoon? Don, John, Maureen or the kids? No. The Gemini XII does look great. I think it should have been a kit (12 inch diameter ship, and launch towers and cradle). But, what do I know?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

JPhil123 said:


> ... Who would grow into the buffoon? ...


Perhaps no one would have been a buffoon, the show would have remained serious and lasted 7 seasons. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Perhaps no one would have been a buffoon, the show would have remained serious and lasted 7 seasons. :thumbsup:


After finding a poor quality video copy of "No Place to Hide" back in the late 80's I always wondered what direction the show would have taken if it had been made as Allen originally conceived it. The two aliens watching the family at the end of the pilot was the big question in my mind. Were they friendly and about to make contact or were they malevolent and were about to create havoc for the family? Were they native to the planet or were they like the Robinsons, just visitors there? Perhaps they were stranded there as well and possessed technology far beyond that of the Robinsons and they would work together to combine their two ships to get back into space. Perhaps the planet is inhabited and the inhabitants help them to repair and improve their ship so that they can continue with their journey. 
There were many possibilities that did not require the Robot or Dr. Smith to be interesting. I would love to see the original pilot re-filmed as a mini-series that would hold true to Allen's original vision for the series and leave out the camp elements. In doing so they could expand on the story and perhaps give us something great. Of course I know that will never happen as evidenced by the two attempts so far by Hollywood to revive the franchise, the really bad feature film and the thankfully aborted attempt made by WB to give us a dysfunctional family in space.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Paulbo said:


> Perhaps no one would have been a buffoon, the show would have remained serious and lasted 7 seasons. :thumbsup:


You might be right, and even if it did not last more than 3 seasons the show would be remembered by the masses today in a vastly better way. Instead, most folks familiar with the show who are not as dedicated refer to it as "silly," or are obliged to say "Warning! Warning!" if the show, or some aspect of it, happens to come up. It's too bad, because it might be remembered as sci-fi analogous to the original "Star Trek." My point was that it would have been difficult to shift the focus of the show if the original concept had been produced. It was originally intended as a science fiction/survival adventure about the Robinsons, not a show about a sneaky stowaway, his robot servant, a kid and other minor charactersily, and a bunch of bulky pieces of equipment that could never fit. I prefer the original pilot, too, or at least the show with its terrific first season tone.
Jim


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

kenlee said:


> After finding a poor quality video copy of "No Place to Hide" back in the late 80's I always wondered what direction the show would have taken if it had been made as Allen originally conceived it.


Somewhere many years ago I heard that those two aliens were supposedly "testing the Robinsons" on their ability to survive. The concept was that these dudes would throw everything but the kitchen sink at them every week to test their fortitude, skills, vulnerability, etc. Of course that could all be rumor, so don't take it to the bank! It kind of makes sense though, especially with Irwin's desire to put people in peril and have them come out on top at the end.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

_Battlestar Galactica_ was successfully re-made with a more serious tone. _Star Trek_ has been re-made several times. Who's to say that we won't get a more serious _Lost in Space_ treatment one day? Let's not lose hope!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> _Battlestar Galactica_ was successfully re-made with a more serious tone. _Star Trek_ has been re-made several times. Who's to say that we won't get a more serious _Lost in Space_ treatment one day? Let's not lose hope!


They'll redesign the Robot and the Jupiter 2 again. I won't see it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

But hopefully they'd at least make them reminiscent of the originals.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

kenlee said:


> ... Of course I know that will never happen as evidenced by the two attempts so far by Hollywood to revive the franchise, the really bad feature film and the thankfully aborted attempt made by WB to give us a dysfunctional family in space.


And now _three _aborted attempts, since Kevin Burns issued a cease and desist order to the producers of the fan-based web series just last month.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Some more in progress pictures. The freezing tubes are finished and installed as well as the B-205 units and the communications wall section.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_14881.JPG

And a view from "inside", looking through the empty segment at the rear of the ship.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1486.JPG


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

My hat's off to ya. That's some fine construction! Norm Abram, eat your heart out!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> But hopefully they'd at least make them reminiscent of the originals.


Like in the last one? No thanks. :freak:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A little more done, this is my solution to the un-seen section pf the ship that was labeled "engine area" on the Fox blueprints.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_14952.JPG 

The wall is in three sections with electronic panels on either side of the door, this would have added lots of blinking lights, switches, pushbuttons and knobs that set designers seemed to think was futuristic back then. Also, here is a shot through the main viewport with the upper hull and ceiling removed.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1497.JPG

And here is the Power Core ready for final sanding and paint.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1499.JPG

Now it is time to tackle the wall segments behind the freezing tubes and the consumables wall to finish out the interior.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Love seeing this project evolve and continue to get better with each update.
Just a marvelous piece of work........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I agree; phenomenal work.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Chrisisall said:


> They'll redesign the Robot and the Jupiter 2 again. I won't see it.


I seriously doubt that it will ever be made into a series that I will live to see. But if it is, I bet that the Jupiter 2 and the robot will be so redesigned that there will be, at best, only the faintest resemblance to the classic designs if any. And they are classic, timeless designs. Sure, there were issues with the originals (size of the ship, how the robot so easily moved around in the ship, the pod, where things were stowed), but I think they came from limitations in budget, and in what was technically possible to do on the small screen with existing sets and available optical effects. The Jupiter 2 was supposed to be rather small to start out with, not the starship Enterprise. The movie ship was OK, but it wasn't the Jupiter 2 to me (it was too big, too sophisticated, and too unfamiliar). The Gemini XII, and the later Jupiter 2, had the most terrific designs. If they ever do a new series, I hope the original designs are kept, but updated of course.
Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JPhil123 said:


> If they ever do a new series, I hope the original designs are kept, but updated of course.


Updated like the motion picture Enterprise was? 
I could live with that. 
I'm working on a PL J2 that I plan to finish slightly more realistic in terms of wear & tear to its exterior (what WAS the Jupiter 2 MADE of that it got no visible scrapes or dents in it after crash landing anyway, self-cleaning Adamantium???). So changes are inevitable when revisiting something sometimes I guess. Hey, I mean R2 could FLY in the prequels...


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Chrisisall said:


> Updated like the motion picture Enterprise was?
> I could live with that.
> I'm working on a PL J2 that I plan to finish slightly more realistic in terms of wear & tear to its exterior (what WAS the Jupiter 2 MADE of that it got no visible scrapes or dents in it after crash landing anyway, self-cleaning Adamantium???). So changes are inevitable when revisiting something
> sometimes I guess. Hey, I mean R2 could FLY in the prequels...


Your planned project sounds interesting. I recall (in the second season) them mentioning concern for exterior damage to the Jupiter 2 after crash landing in the episode "The Forbidden World." I always assumed this was just part of techno-talk discussed on that episode, but it did make me assume that exterior hull damage was a concern but that there were ways available to repair it (that were never shown in any episodes). Just how hull repairs were accomplished, especially damage to the fusion core and lower outer hull with the ship half buried in the sand, leads me to think that your plan for a more realistic appearance are, well, more realistic. It's just sci-fi fantasy, but a friend who watched the show always said that one crash landing is be believable, and maybe two, but when it got up to more in later episodes (a total of three I think, along with a fourth emergency belly landing), repairing damage would be unlikely or the ship wouldn't be safe to fly. Still, it was all fiction. I'd love to see your results.
Jim


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a perfect example of why you should always wait a few days after doing glue and putty work before painting. When I painted this saturday it was perfect, now there is a noticeable ring around where the round insert was glued in. I am old enough to know better!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

As a kinda famous guy once said in the 23rd Century, we learn by doing.:hat:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

JPhil123 said:


> I seriously doubt that it will ever be made into a series that I will live to see. But if it is, I bet that the Jupiter 2 and the robot will be so redesigned that there will be, at best, only the faintest resemblance to the classic designs if any. And they are classic, timeless designs. Sure, there were issues with the originals (size of the ship, how the robot so easily moved around in the ship, the pod, where things were stowed), but I think they came from limitations in budget, and in what was technically possible to do on the small screen with existing sets and available optical effects. The Jupiter 2 was supposed to be rather small to start out with, not the starship Enterprise. The movie ship was OK, but it wasn't the Jupiter 2 to me (it was too big, too sophisticated, and too unfamiliar). The Gemini XII, and the later Jupiter 2, had the most terrific designs. If they ever do a new series, I hope the original designs are kept, but updated of course.
> Jim


If it did come back as a series, more than likely it would be animated.
Thats just a hunch on my part. Someone had done some wonderful test 3D footage a few years ago using the same classic designs that Kevin Burns liked but it never went anywhere after that.
At least I haven't heard anything more.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

^Are you talking about these videos?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Avian said:


> ^Are you talking about these videos?
> 
> PREVIEW - Lost in Space - "The Launch of the Jupiter 2 - Part 2: Interior Tour" - YouTube


No, this video is from the web series that was just canned. The one I saw had the Robot in the Pod and going off ship to a planet. The guy who made it said it was a way for him to learn Maya at the time, but it came out so well that it actually impressed Kevin Burns. But it went nowhere after that. I don't remember when this was but it was just a few years ago. I think the guy was not set up as a production house and couldn't handle the enormous amount of work a series would involve. I'm just guessing on that score.
If an animated series did evolve and was greenlit, I would prefer that it was done traditional 2D with the hardware all done in 3D animation.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Avian said:


> ^Are you talking about these videos?
> 
> PREVIEW - Lost in Space - "The Launch of the Jupiter 2 - Part 2: Interior Tour" - YouTube


Wow, I forgot how amazing that was...:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Wow, I forgot how amazing that was...:thumbsup:



I tried and tried but could not locate that clip. It was really well done!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think this is what you're looking for:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

In the language of my Son, That was EPIC!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

B-9 said:


> I think this is what you're looking for:


That's been a favorite of mine for years now. I was so impressed when I first saw it. I had recently located it again on YouTube. The level of detail including sound effects was just perfect.

I wish that whomever did this particular video would have done more.

Bryan


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep! Thats the video I was talking about! 
That so impressed Kevin Burns but it went nowhere. Too bad.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Freezing tube wall panel details, still have to add the equipment mounted to the center panel as well as the large tubing in the center panel.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> Freezing tube wall panel details, still have to add the equipment mounted to the center panel as well as the large tubing in the center panel.


Clean and sweet!


----------

